# Mk II Tornek Rayville



## acheongtk (Nov 15, 2018)

I've been searching for a MK2 Tornek Rayville for ages and pre order hasn't seem to open yet. Any idea when would it be possible to order?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

My guess would be around this time next year. The Key Wests and P300s need to finish first before focus shifts to the TR & Stingray. 

And yeah finding an MKII TR on the sales forum is almost impossible. There wasn’t many made, maybe rarest of all MKIIs and those that have one know how special it is to own. 


IG: th3measure


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> My guess would be around this time next year. The Key West's and P300s need to finish first before focus shifts to the TR & Stingray.
> 
> And yeah finding an MKII TR on the sales forum is almost impossible. There wasn't many made, maybe rarest of all MKIIs and those that have one know how special it is to own.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Initially, the plan was to build 9. I think (please confirm) that only 7 were built. I own #1

Menno


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> My guess would be around this time next year. The Key West's and P300s need to finish first before focus shifts to the TR & Stingray.
> 
> And yeah finding an MKII TR on the sales forum is almost impossible. There wasn't many made, maybe rarest of all MKIIs and those that have one know how special it is to own.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Initially, the plan was to build 9. I think (please confirm) that only 7 were built. I own #1

Menno


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Thieuster said:


> Initially, the plan was to build 9. I think (please confirm) that only 7 were built. I own #1
> 
> Menno


I knew it wasn't many. I think as a lucky 7 you're obligated to share more pics of the TR. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree, pics please!


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

I recently message Bill to tell him that I was waiting on the TR, with my savings. I asked him if I buy a paradive now, would I have time to save again for the TR and he responded yes. My guess, like TheMeasure, is that it will most probably be release at the next Wind Up NYC. So, I will get a paradive on december 1st!

Will be my first MKII!


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

I recently message Bill to tell him that I was waiting on the TR, with my savings. I asked him if I buy a paradive now, would I have time to save again for the TR and he responded yes. My guess, like TheMeasure, is that it will most probably be release at the next Wind Up NYC. So, I will get a paradive on december 1st!

Will be my first MKII!:-d


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Emceemon said:


> I recently message Bill to tell him that I was waiting on the TR, with my savings. I asked him if I buy a paradive now, would I have time to save again for the TR and he responded yes. My guess, like TheMeasure, is that it will most probably be release at the next Wind Up NYC. So, I will get a paradive on december 1st!
> 
> Will be my first MKII!


Congrats on your 1st MKII! The Paradive is such an awesome piece.. it can handle just about anything. I've even had mine on a vintage style leather strap which dressed it up nicely for office settings.

IG: th3measure


----------



## acheongtk (Nov 15, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> Thieuster said:
> 
> 
> > Initially, the plan was to build 9. I think (please confirm) that only 7 were built. I own #1
> ...


Yes please share a pic! So guys reckon it would be priced similar to the Keywest?


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

acheongtk said:


> Yes please share a pic! So guys reckon it would be priced similar to the Keywest?


You mentioned KW, Tornek? 
Well it appears as if this pic shows two models not widely available... The P300 (afaik only one has been delivered - mine) and the TR


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

Here is one I kept safe for a while.....


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

double


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

Excuse the awful pic.....I ll post a few others when I find them

A few others to tempt during the meantime...


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

double


----------



## acheongtk (Nov 15, 2018)

WaterWatcher said:


> Excuse the awful pic.....I ll post a few others when I find them
> 
> A few others to tempt during the meantime...


*Drools*


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Can't wait I have the stingray and love it!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the consensus on availability is - this time next year....right?


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Yesterday I saw that Bill uploaded a picture of the TR on the website.. It wasn't there before! I hope the piece will not come before the end of 2019, just received my Paradive and the USD-CAD conversion killed me.... :S


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Emceemon said:


> Yesterday I saw that Bill uploaded a picture of the TR on the website.. It wasn't there before! I hope the piece will not come before the end of 2019, just received my Paradive and the USD-CAD conversion killed me.... :S


I still believe end of 2019 would be the earliest we'd see the TR/Stingray. KW and P300s have to finish first so I think you have some time to save. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## Randy9999 (Sep 6, 2010)

I acquired a MkII Stingray years ago here on WUS. Then about a year later I came across an homage "Tornek-Rayville" (with the actual words on the dial, goodness!) with no MkII mark on eBay that looked, felt, and operated remarkably like the Stingray. I've kept the latter in the empty slot of the MkII box, also pictured below. The quality of the two watches are nearly identical with regard to weight, fit and finish, etc. It's as if Bill's watch and this strange piece were made at the same factory, although that certainly doesn't seem possible. Can anyone shed light upon the ersatz "T-R"?


----------



## Randy9999 (Sep 6, 2010)

.. sorry, duplicate post ..


----------



## prdurham (Nov 9, 2018)

dying for a stingray...


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Randy9999 said:


> I acquired a MkII Stingray years ago here on WUS. Then about a year later I came across a Tornek-Rayville with no MkII mark on eBay that looked, felt, and operated remarkably like the Stingray. I've kept the latter in the empty slot of the MkII box, also pictured below. The quality of the two watches are nearly identical with regard to weight, fit and finish, etc. Can anyone shed light upon the strange T-R?


I can't speak for Mk II but I seriously doubt that Bill would've put "Blancpain" on the caseback of one of his, that's trademark/tradename theft. Either it's genuine (yeah, right  ) or it's someone's replica/homage that went a bit far with the "authenticity" bent.

I'd bet you could determine more if you have a watchsmith open it and examine the movement inside.


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

was waiting on a TR to surface too as a mass produced piece from MKII and never did, really interesting historical watch, love the moisture indicator


----------

